# Ladder Chewing



## Noxiousted

Today was the weekly cage cleaning day. Mercedes has been doing very well lately being able to bond more and is very chirpy. I started to take out his ladder and noticed a chunk line was gone. This was the ladder he normally slept on and I always saw him rub his head on it. I never thought of anything of the fact he could even begin to chew on the ladder like that. I checked his poop and its completely normal so I don't think he ingested the ladder. I was just wondering if that's normal behavior and if I need to remove the ladders. I do have a mineral block in the cage which he hasn't even touched. He also has his food replaced 2 times a day so he shouldn't ever be hungry.


----------



## Cody

It is normal for a bird to chew and shred many birds love to chew and anything made of wood they will start to chew on. Just make sure there are no splintered areas with sharp points that could injure Mercedes. You may want to try hanging a kabob in the cage my birds love these and will chew them apart quickly. Here is a link to what I am referring to, you can usually find them in a pet store that carries things for birds or order online.
https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petcostore/product/wesco-bird-kabob-toys


----------



## RavensGryf

Yep. Totally normal, and he is not ingesting it . Most parrot family birds will chew wood, and budgies are certainly no exception. My male has a ladder that he likes to sleep on too. He has chewed the top rung so thin that he has stopped sleeping there.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Chewing on wooden ladders - or anything made of wood - is quite normal budgie behavior. 
It's good for budgies to chew wood, it helps keep their beaks trimmed.

Try some of the shredding and chewing toys for Mercedes as has been suggested.*


----------

